# Saint Bernards for an LGD?



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Can saint Bernards learn to gaurd me goats?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I could be wrong , but I'm pretty sure Saint Bernards are not an LGD breed. Meaning that no they probably should not be left with stock.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok could you tell me what breeds are LGDS? Thanks 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Great Pyrenees, Anatolian Shepards, Maremmas, Akbash, Saraplaninac. 

There are more but that's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh ok there isn't any great pyrenees in my state and none of the other breeds. Why wouldn't a saint Bernard work?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Does anyone know?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

What state do you live in? I highly doubt there is absolutly no great Pyrenees in your entire state. They are the most common breed of LGD. 

Even people as far away as Alaska have real LGDs. 

A Saint Bernard would not work because they do not have the instincts that a true LGD breed has. LGDs think differently than your normal pet dog. Rather than thinking constantly about people, like a pet, they need to carry the ability to function and think on their own. Not only that but the dog should be introduced to animals at a young age and not have a "chase" instinct. Being an LGD is about more than just being big and menacing. They should have years and years of livestock guardian breeding behind them to prepare them for the task at hand. 

A Non LGD bred with and LGD makes for a dog that will not be safe with livestock. And, like i said a non LGD breed is also not a safe or adequate guardian. If you ask around you will find scores of people who have lost one animal or an entire herd trying to make a Non LGD work. :blue:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Because they weren't bred to be a guard dog.


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

I have LGD's and I also had a Saint Bernard. A Saint Bernard would never work as a LGD. They don't even compare to a LGD as far as intelligence and temperament go. Using a breed that's not a LGD breed will likely end badly. LGD's have been perfected over thousands of years to do their job well, and as long as they are raised and handled properly, the results are almost always positive. As my Saint Bernard got older, he became more and more unpredictable and was getting aggressive towards the horses and even people. When I started reading up on them to find out why this was happening, I was shocked to see all the stories of them killing calves, foals, and other animals. They were also showing up on lists of top breeds involved in attacking humans and even killing humans. So I don't think I just got unlucky with my dog, it seems to be a trait of the breed. I would never own another Saint Bernard, and I would never trust one around livestock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you hodgson that really helped! ;-) thanks to u all

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

